
Farming in the desert: Are vertical farms the solution to saving water? - elorant
https://www.dw.com/en/united-arab-emirates-vertical-farming/a-54252631
======
gus_massa
Why? I think the United Arab Emirates have plenty of land and plenty of sun.
Why do they need to use a vertical farm instead of a normal greenhouse?

With a greenhouse, you can control the humidity and water loss. You save all
(half?) the light of the leds, perhaps you need some kind of shades to avoid
too much light.

Perhaps stacking the farm vertically saves some money in the air conditioning
and ceiling construction?

